# [North London] Players wanted for Planescape Modern



## nasrat (Oct 3, 2006)

I've recently moved back to London from a brief stint in the states for work. I've been GM'ing for the last few years - Dark Sun, Planescape, Traveller. Various one offs at Gamesdays and house conventions - Red Star, Urban Arcana, Mutants and Masterminds.

I'm looking for players to start a Urban Arcan style campaign in starting in November - this is to give me time to plan, my furniture to arrive, etc. I'm aiming for reasonably mature players (not necessarily by age, but by attitude) who enjoy plot and character driven games.

Character generation will be done before hand and I'll run some informal one off games/social events (probably M&M or my Planescape Modern one-shot) to get to know interested players.

Details below - if you're interested follow up here or personal message me with a brief introduction about yourself, what sort of experience you have, what you want from the game and what sort of games you enjoy.

Day/Time available: This is flexible at the moment - it'll probably be a week night.

Frequency: Fortnightly initially - may go to weekly depending on player schedules and time.

Location: Probably my flat in Crouch End/Alexandra Palace area. One offs may be else where.

Commitment level: I want to run a dedicated "season" of Modern Planescape. I'm looking for 4-6 players total.

People already invited: My wife


----------



## wmasters (Oct 3, 2006)

I might be interested - if you don't mind someone that doesn't know those settings very well. I'm in Hertfordshire, so Crouch End isn't too bad, although I don't know the area at all. 

As far as experience etc, I've been playing for 10 years I guess with D&D in various forms and settings, and other rpgs. I don't know M&M or d20 Modern etc, hopefully that's OK though, I can't imagine their that hard to pick up. 

What I want from the game is a question I always find very difficult to answer. I'm happy with an immersive in character adventure, but a one-shot that's a bit of a laugh is good too. An good evening is pretty much it I guess. Overall I guess I prefer campaigns where the plot and the characters get to develop, and I like games where I can visualise what's going on, and have NPCs as opposed to stat blocks etc. 

I can't work out how to send a private message or email to you on here, but I can be reached at w.masters @ tesco.net

without the spaces in the email address


----------



## nasrat (Oct 7, 2006)

I replied directly to this, but I'll repeat here.  For one-offs all rules will be taught and pre-gens provided.  For the campaign we'll have probably a one-off game with pre-gens that I've run before, and then discuss character options choices.

I've also got some plans for a halloween one-off.


----------



## nasrat (Oct 10, 2006)

I've got three players interested now at the moment.  If anyone else is interested let me know in the next week or so - that way I can finalise the details for the meet up/one off/char gen sessions.

Cheers


----------



## nasrat (Oct 13, 2006)

*Last chance to see...*

Bump.  Anyone else interested has about a week to get in contact with me.


----------



## TheNovaLord (Oct 25, 2006)

http://www.ukroleplayers.com/

did u try here?

JohnD


----------



## nasrat (Oct 25, 2006)

Yes I've posted to ukroleplayers already - thanks


----------



## nasrat (Jan 16, 2007)

*WANTED: Field Agents*

Location:  Lower Ward, Sigil
Investigative consultancy seeks field agents to augment an growing franchise located in the prestigous city of Sigil. 

Some travel may be involved.

Responsibilites include:

attending and examining scenes of crimes;
co-ordinating with outside agencies and offering expert advice;
liasing with police and private clients

Skills and Experience required: 
Good team player
Proven ability to work under pressure 
Strong attention to detail 

Contact: See below

I've had a few no shows, drop outs so I'm looking for another couple of players to pad out the party. It's a CSI:Sigil type setup, although working for a private investigative franchise in the Lower Ward.

Day/Time available: Currently Thursdays
Frequency: Fortnightly initially - may go to weekly depending on player schedules and time.
Location: My flat in Crouch End/Alexandra Palace area.
Commitment level: I want to run a dedicated "season" of Modern Planescape. I'm looking for another 2 players or so.

People already invited: My wife, one other player

PM me or reply here if interested


----------

